# [PHB2] Immediate Magic (Abrupt Jaunt) Spell-like or Extrodinary?



## Erywin (May 27, 2007)

One of my players uses the Immediate Magic (Abrupt Jaunt) variant that replaces his familiar.  In the text about Immediate Magic, it states that its a Spell-like ability twice and then states that the ability is Extrodinary...  Very confused on this one.

Secondly, if it is considered a Spell-like ability does it provoke an AoO?



> Using a spell-like ability while threatened provokes attacks of opportunity. It is possible to make a Concentration check to use a spell-like ability defensively and avoid provoking an attack of opportunity. A spell-like ability can be disrupted just as a spell can be. Spell-like abilities are subject to spell resistance and to being dispelled by dispel magic. They do not function in areas where magic is suppressed or negated.




Quote from the SRD.  It's an immediate action for Abrupt Jaunt.

Cheers,
E


----------



## MarkB (May 27, 2007)

It's an ability that lets you teleport. It's not going to be an Extraordinary ability.

And although swift and immediate spells don't provoke AoOs, that doesn't appear to apply to spell-like abilities, though a generous DM might allow it to on the grounds that these abilities work very similarly to spells.


----------



## Erywin (May 27, 2007)

I have been allowing it to not provoke but thats mainly due to the fact that I havent had a chance to delve into the mechanics due to working on other things lately.

Cheers,
E


----------



## Nifft (May 27, 2007)

Normally a spell-like ability costs a standard action and provokes an AoO. However, you can take a feat to Quicken a spell-like ability... and then it won't provoke an AoO. 

Cheers, -- N


----------



## joshjurg (May 27, 2007)

the purpose of this ability (as we see it) is to get out of the way of an incoming attack. It makes no sense for it to provoke an attack of opportunity.


----------



## Liquidsabre (May 27, 2007)

I've gotten a chance tp use this variant for a Conjurer character from 1st-5th levels, does it seem like this is one of the best choices from the Immediate Magic list? It sure did to me. We parred it down to a swift action to prevent the whole negating-a-foes-turn ability it normally provides as an immediate action which made it quite a bit more powerful in my estimation.


----------



## shilsen (May 28, 2007)

Liquidsabre said:
			
		

> I've gotten a chance tp use this variant for a Conjurer character from 1st-5th levels, does it seem like this is one of the best choices from the Immediate Magic list? It sure did to me. We parred it down to a swift action to prevent the whole negating-a-foes-turn ability it normally provides as an immediate action which made it quite a bit more powerful in my estimation.



 I personally find it by far the best Immediate Magic option and, frankly, too good to allow in my game (which is quite high-powered). The ability to automatically negate an attack as an immediate action is way too good. BTW, Liquidsabre, it doesn't really work as a swift action since you can only take swift actions on your own turn.


----------



## Erywin (May 28, 2007)

shilsen said:
			
		

> I personally find it by far the best Immediate Magic option and, frankly, too good to allow in my game (which is quite high-powered). The ability to automatically negate an attack as an immediate action is way too good. BTW, Liquidsabre, it doesn't really work as a swift action since you can only take swift actions on your own turn.




Yeah I am finding it a tad over powered as well   and the campaign I run is fairly high powered, 32 pt buy Gestalt game.  The character with this is currently a Bugbear Ninja/Wizard who is nigh impossible to pin down, altho managed to nearly decimate him with my slightly powerful Shifter Druid/Monk NPC 

Cheers,
E


----------



## Nifft (May 28, 2007)

My solution: if you use it in response to an attack, the attack suffers a 50% miss chance (rather than being negated outright). Presumably the attacker charged and didn't plan on getting in a full attack anyway. 

Cheers, -- N


----------



## blargney the second (May 28, 2007)

I'd say spell-like with no AoO.  It's a hardcore powerful ability.


----------



## javcs (May 28, 2007)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> I'd say spell-like with no AoO.  It's a hardcore powerful ability.



So a Supernatural ability?


----------



## frankthedm (May 28, 2007)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> I'd say spell-like with no AoO.  It's a hardcore powerful ability.



I say spell-like WITH AoO, The ability is too powerful.


----------



## Erywin (May 28, 2007)

I think that maybe Spell-like with AoO but seeing as you can do it defensively its pretty much a no brainer for the Wizard, his concentration is thru the roof.


----------



## blargney the second (May 28, 2007)

Swift & immediate actions don't provoke AoOs by default.  It's independent of Ex, Sp, or Su.

Edit: I just realized that my previous post was misleading - the two sentences were not causally related.  The "hardcore powerful" bit was just an observation tossed in as an aside.


----------



## blargney the second (May 28, 2007)

Here's the reference for swift actions.


----------



## Liquidsabre (May 28, 2007)

shilsen said:
			
		

> BTW, Liquidsabre, it doesn't really work as a swift action since you can only take swift actions on your own turn.




Right, I suggested we use Abrupt Jaunt as a Swift action instead of as an Immediate action. This removed the ability to negate an attack through interruption and relegated it to use only during my character's turn, in addition to taking up a swift action for that round.

Using it in this way over the levels I found tremendous use out of it to avoid close combat and especially AoOs as I could port 10-ft (or "Bamf" ala nightcrawler style, as we called it at the table) away from an adjacent foe, cast a spell, and then take a move action to move further away if need be - all to avoid an AoO or having to cast defensively. In narrow hallways in a dungeon I was able to bamf through a barred gate, cast with a clear line of sight and then bamf behind a corner, cover, or allies and still have a move action to make use of either before or after. Made great use as a hit-and-run tactic as I could step out of cover, cast a spell, and then port back behind cover again. 

I even used it to port 10-ft off a out of control wagon and off of a charging mount to escape dangerous situations. Of particular use I was able to jump pathetically 5-ft over a 10-ft wide pit and then teleported another 10-ft to the other side to save a comrade hanging from the edge after a botched jump. My party members thought I was insane but hadn't realized I could port across after a short jump. Since 10-ft is usually enough to get up one story I was able to jump off of a fence and teleport on top of the adjacent building's roof as well as step off and port safely back to the street below. Not bad for a wee little wizard.

We had to remove the immediate action use to reduce the ability's power level but even used as a Swift action this was still the coolest. Ability. Ever. I've never had so much fun thinking of creative new ways to make use of this ability. The only one I never got to try to use was peeking through a large keyhole and then teleporting to the otherside, as the only limitation for the ability appears to be line of sight.


----------



## shilsen (May 28, 2007)

Liquidsabre said:
			
		

> Right, I suggested we use Abrupt Jaunt as a Swift action instead of as an Immediate action. This removed the ability to negate an attack through interruption and relegated it to use only during my character's turn, in addition to taking up a swift action for that round.




Ah, okay - I misunderstood. Sounds like a damn good house rule, and you seem to have got some nice usage out of it. Nicely done


----------



## Erywin (May 28, 2007)

Liquidsabre said:
			
		

> Right, I suggested we use Abrupt Jaunt as a Swift action instead of as an Immediate action. This removed the ability to negate an attack through interruption and relegated it to use only during my character's turn, in addition to taking up a swift action for that round.
> 
> Using it in this way over the levels I found tremendous use out of it to avoid close combat and especially AoOs as I could port 10-ft (or "Bamf" ala nightcrawler style, as we called it at the table) away from an adjacent foe, cast a spell, and then take a move action to move further away if need be - all to avoid an AoO or having to cast defensively. In narrow hallways in a dungeon I was able to bamf through a barred gate, cast with a clear line of sight and then bamf behind a corner, cover, or allies and still have a move action to make use of either before or after. Made great use as a hit-and-run tactic as I could step out of cover, cast a spell, and then port back behind cover again.
> 
> ...




This makes all kinds of sense to me.  And rereading stuff I agree with Blarg, seeing as its an immediate, probably going with no AoO but definately thinking about changing it to a swift action and letting the player decide if he wants to keep it or not.  Still deciding tho.

Cheers,
E


----------



## MarkB (May 28, 2007)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> Swift & immediate actions don't provoke AoOs by default. It's independent of Ex, Sp, or Su.
> 
> Edit: I just realized that my previous post was misleading - the two sentences were not causally related. The "hardcore powerful" bit was just an observation tossed in as an aside.
> 
> Here's the reference for swift actions.



So far as I can see, the only part of the Swift and Immediate Actions text that refers to whether they do or do not provoke AoOs is the line under Swift actions regarding spellcasting, which doesn't. There's nothing about whether any other form of Swift or Immediate action does or does not provoke.


----------



## blargney the second (May 28, 2007)

I see what you mean.  The part I neglected to mention was that the description of swift actions references free actions, which in turn "rarely incur attacks of opportunity".  It's not really explicit one way or the other.
-blarg


----------



## MarkB (May 29, 2007)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> I see what you mean.  The part I neglected to mention was that the description of swift actions references free actions, which in turn "rarely incur attacks of opportunity".  It's not really explicit one way or the other.
> -blarg



Yeah, it's a little tricky.

In the Magic Item Compendium, swift-activation items incur AoOs if it's a 'manipulation' action, but not if it's 'command' or 'mental'.

Personally, I'd go with treating a spell-like ability as a spell unless otherwise indicated, in which case they don't get an AoO. But I can't claim that there's firm support for that interpretation in the rules.


----------



## blargney the second (May 29, 2007)

Huh.  I didn't know that manipulation of tools incited people to hit you!  I suppose it makes sense though...


----------



## backbeat (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello here.  I just found this thread (I'm the bugbear/Conjuror in Erwyn's game).  

Some noted above the only restriction was line of sight?  Isn't it a teleport ability?  I don't recall seeing that limitation on teleport.  My two most common uses of this ability are to negate attacks (by jumping out of reach) and to hop through walls.   Can I not do the second?

I do agree this is a VERY powerful ability.  Definitely way more useful than a toad.


----------



## blargney the second (Jun 22, 2007)

Spell-like abilities typically refer to a given spell to determine their specific effects.  The closest ability I know of is the psionic power Dimension Hop from Complete Psionic.  10' hop into an unoccupied square as a swift action, target You.  Requires line of sight, but not line of effect.
-blarg


----------



## hong (Jun 22, 2007)

Nope, you can't jump through walls. SLAs often refer back to a spell, but not always. A lot of summoning magic is spell-like, but doesn't precisely duplicate any summon spell.


----------

